# Anybody been to SUM yesterday or today?



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sometimes he has browned-out SPS colonies for $10 each. I want to grab a few to see how they'll do in my recently recovered tank before I go nuts with replacing my old nice ones.

Anybody notice if Ken's got any in today before I head down there?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't. But I am sure she has something for you at a good price. If you are also looking for nice coral for a good price try heading to Canada corals. Great prices and amazing service


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nah, just looking for 2-3 SPS colonies to be guinea pigs. Think the canary in the coal mine. The brown-out ones are perfect because they're a good size, and he usually only charges $10 when he wants to clear them out.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was there today, but did not see for 10, but there is sale for 25 on cultured.
call him better

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

50seven said:


> Nah, just looking for 2-3 SPS colonies to be guinea pigs. Think the canary in the coal mine. The brown-out ones are perfect because they're a good size, and he usually only charges $10 when he wants to clear them out.


Try NAFB. They have a $10 frag tank and nice ones. Mine are doing great! And it's closer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There are no SPS in the frag tank at NAFB, I was just there


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Try NAFB. They have a $10 frag tank and nice ones. Mine are doing great! And it's closer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually SUM is a lot easier for me to get to. I'm in Claremont, so I jump across Major Mac. Plus I have to go in the area to pick up a cheque from a client in the next few days.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Check his weekend specials. $25 each, or 2 or more for $20 each. These ones aren't brown, but just left over stock.

I'm sure he has brown ones laying around too. Might as well pop in if you're going to be in the area anyways. I always do 

-dan


----------

